# Which brand do you think worth the money among these fashion oriented watch brands ?



## louboutin (Jul 29, 2010)

High End : 
Hermes 
Louis Vuitton 
Chanel 
Christian Dior 
Gucci (debatable) 
Mid-range :
Brera 
Momo Design 
Welder 
Breil 
Burberrys 
Hugo Boss 
Officina Del Tempo 
Lochman 
Ritmo Mundo 
Low-end :
Nixon 
Emporio Armani 
Toywatch
Android 
Lacoste 
Diesel 
Personally I think Hermes watches are well made, a little overpriced for what you're paying but you have to buy into the hype of Hermes brand. It's a very fashionable, yet classy watch to have, but I wouldn't spend my money on the other brands like LV, Gucci or Chanel. 
For the mid-range, Momo Design, Brera, Breil, Welder and Officina del Tempo seem to be really unique in design and you will have to pay the price for them. Again, overprice but you'll have to buy the design novelty, and you can be sure no PP, Rolex, or real watch manufacturers will ever give you the kind of bold, twisted, funky yet high quality designs that these guys offer, with some exception among the new Zenith and Hublot Big Bang recent designs. 
Still I think they're excellent designed watches if you have money to spend. 
On the low end of the scale, I bought into the hype of those Toywatches and they sure sung a lot when you have them on the wrist more so than the real Rolexes (I have the Submariner version), the Emporio Armani provides a good value for the money when you take design into consideration alone, movement talks aside of course. Nixon also had some cult followers among the hypsters in the last few years, although they scream "I am a cool surfer dude looks." 
Among all of these brands, which ones do you think can justify a well money spent ?


----------



## sl7vk (Mar 12, 2010)

This is just making my head hurt... I don't usually get migraines... but I think I'm getting one now....:-(


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-s Gucci, high end!? :-d :-d


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

Out of these, I'd probably go with Chanel. They have a decent collection (even a torubillon).


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

I would have to look at each individual watch and judge the price based on :

-Design and materials used

-Movement and complications, if any

-Casing/strap/bracelet

Unfortunately i see way too many simple quartz movements in the $400+ range for fashion brands(not to say that normal watch brands arent guilty of that too) in simple SS cases and bracelets, which IMHO isnt worth the money.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

How about Salvatore Ferragamo? The daily deal sites have been selling one with a 7750 movement for under $1000 recently. Not bad for a fashion brand.


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

I need more choices


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Mar 14, 2010)

For me, Nixon offers the best bang for the buck. I own a quartz "surfer dude" watch and it's flawless. Change the battery and it keeps going like a champ. I wear it in the pool, in the shower - everywhere. I can't kill the thing.
:-!


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

IMHO: None.


----------



## ClarkJ (Jun 17, 2010)

My question is: why would you want an overpriced fashion watch when you could have a cool and original orient or one of the micro brands on the dive forum. These are much more original and only a true WIS will recognize them.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The top 3 make nice watches, and are solid classy brands.
But, IMHO, not worth the money.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

ClarkJ said:


> My question is: why would you want an overpriced fashion watch when you could have a cool and original orient or one of the micro brands on the dive forum. These are much more original and only a true WIS will recognize them.


I can totally understand why people buy fashion watches. Some people don't care about the movement, just the design, and that's completely fine. The brands listed by the OP offer some unique designs that you can't get anywhere else. If that's your style, why not buy one?

To the OP, if one of these brands has a style that you like and you can't get elsewhere at a price you're willing to pay then it's money well spent IMO.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

b-) The Hermes - Dressage is one cool looking watch.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

sl7vk said:


> This is just making my head hurt... I don't usually get migraines... but I think I'm getting one now....:-(


Plus 1 for sure. And pass the popcorn...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Moved to Fashion Watches.


----------



## Movado (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow that's a toughie! Most brands make some sort of effort for fashion, higher end, dress styles, classic styles, and more affordable models. For fashion, I really liked the Rado watches - which was not on your list (some of them are pretty unique and cool - especially the blue). Fashion affordable, I really stick to the Movado group of watches (Coach, Juicy, TH).


----------



## dave38 (Mar 17, 2010)

Out of that lot then probably Nixon, definitely not Chanel, Burberry, Christian Dior or Gucci, the prices are way out for what you actually get and are mainly for designer label freaks who buy into brands without thinking too much about what they are getting for their money. Lacoste watches are not that bad as they are a good make and start at only about £60. N


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think any of these can justify money well spent. I have a few fashion watches...and they are fun watches to wear...but that's it. There's no collector's value in them and I know that when I'm buying them it's just for the fun factor and not something that I consider an investment. 

In my opinion...I think you have to take them for what they are...fun to wear and that's it. The only fashion watch that I would consider buying as an investment is Cartier.


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

MikeAB said:


> IMHO: None.


Exactly correct.


----------



## BlueWings077 (Jun 27, 2010)

LINYBIMMER said:


> For me, Nixon offers the best bang for the buck. I own a quartz "surfer dude" watch and it's flawless. Change the battery and it keeps going like a champ. I wear it in the pool, in the shower - everywhere. I can't kill the thing.
> :-!


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
_*Greetings!*_
I'm fairly a newbie in *WUS* but I'm catching-up real fast in terms of basics and general facts about various watches, specifically, divers, aviator-pilot watches, etc. I've spent most of my time in the *Public* and *Affordables* forums.

Lately, I've been looking at some of the fashion brands (on the low-to-mid price range) e.g. Fossils, Diesel, Welders, etc. I've come across **NIXONs** which has some interesting designs and they seem to have "quality" written all over their watches.

*JUST WONDERING...*
1) WHO MAKES Nixon?
2) Is it part of a bigger holding company like the *SWATCH* group?
3) WHAT MOVEMENT do they normally use - - Swiss/Japanese/Chinese?
4) ANY KNOWN Quality control, customer service, relaibility issues like Invictas, for instance?

_*Still LEARNING, Love to LEARN, Always LEARNING...Thanks*_ !:thanks


----------



## Ecko (Dec 14, 2009)

baronrojo said:


> I don't think any of these can justify money well spent. I have a few fashion watches...and they are fun watches to wear...but that's it. There's no collector's value in them and I know that when I'm buying them it's just for the fun factor and not something that I consider an investment.
> 
> In my opinion...I think you have to take them for what they are...fun to wear and that's it. The only fashion watch that I would consider buying as an investment is Cartier.


The only watches I buy are ones that I consider fun to wear.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

Guess and Guess collection watches are well made and also Kenneth Cole


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

Guess and Guess collection watches are well made and also Kenneth Cole


----------



## kingk (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a Nixon. I wear it whenever I feel like (usually not to the office tho) but I've never had any problems with it. Out of those brands I'd still take the Nixon...

I've got to qualify tho that I got it pre-owned and IMO, it's very expensive to get new....tho I've been seeing more and more of them around these parts...


----------



## kobayashi.mia (Jun 7, 2010)

Hermes are COSC.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Ecko said:


> The only watches I buy are ones that I consider fun to wear.


Good for you. I think most of us consider our watches fun...if not then why would we buy them? However...the OP was asking about whether the money was well spent with regards to any of those watch brands.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Easy does it~High end: Christian Dior;Chiffre Rouge, Mid-Range: Lochman; innovative designs plus modern accents, Low-end; Armani; classic design w/ noble pedigree, cheers!


----------



## kobayashi.mia (Jun 7, 2010)

Beau8 said:


> Easy does it~High end: Christian Dior;Chiffre Rouge, Mid-Range: Lochman; innovative designs plus modern accents, Low-end; Armani; classic design w/ noble pedigree, cheers!


Disagree. Christian Dior watches are not high end. What's so special about a non-COSC watch with water resistance to 50m that's sold by Newegg.com?


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

kobayashi.mia said:


> Disagree. Christian Dior watches are not high end. What's so special about a non-COSC watch with water resistance to 50m that's sold by Newegg.com?


That's your opinion, my friend. The OP was asking for suggestions, besides, what's important to you may not appeal to someone else, cheers mate!


----------



## kobayashi.mia (Jun 7, 2010)

You're right. Newegg sells a lot of high-end watches. My mistake.

p.s. You can't even shower in a watch with 50m water resistance. I'm sure that isn't a reflection of the quality though.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

I love the look of my Burberry watch, and have had great experiences with Kenneth Cole watches. They have both elicited numerous compliments -- and to be honest, more than my PAM and Bell & Ross BR02 homages that many are drawn to on the forum.


----------

